

Ask HN: Firms that both in US and London and do L-Visa transfers - s3nnyy

I am a European citizen and I want to move to the US.<p>How to find startups &#x2F; firms that operate in London and US and are willing to do a L-visa transfer?<p>I know that Cloudflare offers this: If you start working for them, they promise that after a year in London you can transfer to SF.
======
falsestprophet
The L-1B visa (for inter-company transfers) is meant for employees with
specialized knowledge. Being a computer programmer should not qualify. USCIS
has begun to enforce the laws in recent years, so I wouldn't count on slipping
through the cracks.

For example, here is a blog post about a law firm complaining about the law
being enforced:

[http://blogs.ilw.com/entry.php?5944-To-L1b-or-Not-
to-L1B-Dif...](http://blogs.ilw.com/entry.php?5944-To-L1b-or-Not-
to-L1B-Difficulties-with-the-L-1B-Specialized-Knowledge-Visa)

~~~
rahimnathwani
The author of that blog post has an incentive to make the process seem as
difficult and complicated as possible. After all, the more scary it seems, the
more likely you'll pay them for assistance.

~~~
s3nnyy
"Being a computer programmer should not qualify."

Doesn't Microsoft use a L-visa to put people first into Canada and then
transfer them to US?

